# Muntjac



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They may be small but Muntjac are fun to hunt and fantastic to eat, I know you have nothing like this across the pond but would size matter if you had the chance?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be all over those Matt. That .243 must do a great job on them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Neck shot or don't bother as the front shoulder's disappear! I use Remington 100gn core-lokt they are fantastic.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

what are they related to ???


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> what are they related to ???


I did a little reading on them because of this post. Interesting stuff!!!



> *Muntjac*, also known as *Barking Deer*, are small deer of the genus _Muntiacus_. Muntjac are the oldest known deer, appearing 15-35 million years ago, with remains found in Miocene deposits in France, Germany and Poland.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntjac#cite_note-0


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntjac


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Those would be fun to hunt here and I would really like the chance to try the meat on them see if they are gamey tasting or just right


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Those would be fun to hunt here and I would really like the chance to try the meat on them see if they are gamey tasting or just right


Oh i'm sure one of these boys has them behind one of the high fences. Wouldn't ya think? We have everything else...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are a couple of ranches that sell them in Texas. People actually buy them as pets !? Heck my dogs are bigger than them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They taste like lamb but without the grease or fat but as with all game it depends on how they were shot and how long you hang them for. They have fighting canine teeth so they maybe small but they can be nasty little bugger's, I know someone who tried to help one out of some fruit netting and ended up with 17 stitches in his leg!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Their sure small, reminds me of the west coast black tail deer, we called them 6-pack deer, by the time you finished gutting and skinning them you put it in an empty 6-pack box and carried it out!! HA!! OH Well!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I did a little reading on them because of this post. Interesting stuff!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntjac


wow they have to be kinda tough to eat then .......that is quite old.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No the meat falls off the bone, beautiful to eat.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No the meat falls off the bone, beautiful to eat.


Stop it I'm hungry now!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Stop it I'm hungry now!


The sausages are also fantastic! You'll love them ebbs!


----------

